# My old IAPLC entry



## Mark Evans (15 Feb 2013)

Sorry for the rehash of an old tank.

I've re-edited this with hopefully, better colour management.

I've got to grips with Edius colour management, and correcting W/B is quite easy now.

Best to watch @ 720p or higher, and Preferably, on a mobile device....(cough*Samsung* cough)


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Feb 2013)

Watched it on my high res ipad ; ) and it looks even better than watching it on a Samsung! 

In all seriousness, it looks great, brilliant clip!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (15 Feb 2013)

I will watch on both guys and will let you know haha 
Mark would be good if you post both videos to compare what you have done and what is possible  Good work.


----------



## andyh (15 Feb 2013)

Looks awesome on my "non Samsung" device. The retina display handles it well.

Great work Mark, your videos are some of the best on the web.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Feb 2013)

Must....resist....the....urge...to...get...a....5D Mk2...


----------



## Greenview (15 Feb 2013)

Resistance is futile, George.


----------



## andyh (15 Feb 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Must....resist....the....urge...to...get...a....5D Mk2...


George just cave in and buy one  , they appear to be amazing and thats not me taking anything away from Mr Evans Skills! We could give him a my daughters toy camera and he would still produce works of art!

and whilst i am on..........................FLOOD that tank! LOL must stop with this silly banter now 



but seriously FLOOD it.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Feb 2013)

Looks a little better on my new samsung tab than you know what tab hahaha...


----------



## danmullan (16 Feb 2013)

That isn't TGM 'blue stone' by any chance is it? Looks really nice.

Just out of interest Mark, where did you place with this one?


----------

